# The E-Readers of Summer: An Overview



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

The E-Readers of Summer: An Overview
http://www.pcworld.com/article/236168/the_ereaders_of_summer_an_overview.html#tk.hp_fv


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting that there are no Sony models on that list. . . . .


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

very interesting post. But i have one problem, i didn't understand well how i can read my eBook on PC without make some effort. As you share this link, can you explain me well this concept.
Thanks


----------

